# Domotica Economica ¿Que protocolo utilizar?



## bysma (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola, me gustaria domatizar mi vivienda...pero no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema, la cuestion es construir un sistema mediante PIC , para controlar varios dispositivos

He buscado y rebuscado, y e visto X10, Canbus,Modbus,Rs232, rs438

Queria saber cual protocolo seria el mas simple utilizando PIC para controlar varios dispositivos y mas economico, y si fuera posible que emplee pocos componentes, creo que con RS232 se podria realizar pero no se me ocurre como comunicar varios dispositivos a la vez.


----------



## willyfv (Ene 2, 2012)

hola byma, tienes que informar que tipo de pic vas a usar, que tipo de lenguaje usas de programación,cuantos equipos quieres manejar, si lo quieres manejar por medio de la pc vía rs232 en su defecto por teclado conectado al pic.. hace algún tiempo hice una pruebas con la pc,visual basic y el 16f628a, todo los maneje vía rs232 el circuito no lo tengo a mano pero te podemos ayudar, manejo Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express y picbasic para la programación del pic


----------



## ucusita (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola Willyfv, tengo un problema y tal vez me puedas ayudar.
Hice una interface para visualizar datos que se integraría a un sistema de domos instalados en distintos ambientes. Cada Domo puede controlar varias de estas interfaces como por ejemplo: expansión de salidas, expansión de entradas y un módulo de visualización de datos.
Ahi viene el problema, yo uso PICBASIC PRO v2.42, Microcode Studio v4 para generar el Hex (obvio con MPASM) sobre un PIC 16f628A.

El programa debería leer dos teclas y esperar un "pseudocomando" que inventé que le actualizaría algunos parámetros como Fecha actual, Temperatura ext., Humedad relativa, Veloc del Viento y Visibilidad.

A este parámetro lo debería guardar en una dirección de memoria EEPROM y mostrarlo secuencialmente en un display LCD, hasta aquí todo bonito, pero al compilar me da un error:

Warning[219] c:\pbp\pbppic14.lib 5974 : Invalid RAM location specified.

Abro esta librería y tal parece que estuviera relacionado con los READ y los WRITE, pero no puedo encontrar el error.

Me darías una mano?

Por anticipado mil gracias!


----------



## willyfv (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola ucusita he probado lo que me has enviado y no me ha dado ninguna. error, si puedes envía el código completo como lo estas usando por que por lo visto faltan algunas cosas


----------



## ucusita (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola WilliFV, gracias!
El código que puse es el que intento hacer andar, no hay otra cosa.
Lo que es curioso es que cuando le doy tensión, anda normalmente.
Pero, el Microcode me tira el error que adjunto en la figura, no te da ese error?

Estás usando alguna otra versión o tenés otras librerías?

Te comento que este es un proyecto ambicioso en sus resultados y si te interesa, hay algunas partes que quiero mejorar, especialmente del Domo.

si podés pasame también tu mail para estar más comunicados.

Hasta luego

El mío es




(no se si está permitido poner el mail por eso lo coloco así)


----------



## bysma (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, no e utilizado muchos tipos de PIC, auque utilizaria cualquiera de la serie 16F y unos 15 dispositivos. 

Me comento un compañero que podria realizarlo creando un maestro y varios esclavos, mediante RS232 pero no se si habria que sincronizarlos, para que los esclavos reciban en cadena o bien que cada uno espere la llamada del maestro, como veis estoi muy pero que muy verde, por cierto para programar utilizo, bueno utizaba visual basic 6, ahora estoy actualizandome al VB 2010


----------

